# What Truck is right for me?



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

I'm about to buy a truck and I don't know how much i should be spending.

Here's my position 

Age:23
Wage:20.50/h
Rent: $500 room in a house
Years in the industry: 3 fulltime/growing up summer job 
Job: Residential renovations
Position: boss' right hand man/ supervise 2 other workers
Current vehicle: Car
I have alot of my own tools

I will get a raise when i get the truck. 

I want a 4 door 1/2 ton with a short box. that way I can fold the rear seats up and put power tools in the cab where its safe and use the short box for the odd home depot run of whatever were missing. 

I need help deciding how much i should spend on the truck? how old should I go? how many miles/kilo?

Right now I'm thinking an 06 F-150 supercrew with around 60 000 kilometres. Would you go older? newer? extended cab? quarter ton?:laughing:

any advice is appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

You could look into the Chevy or GMC 1500 crew cabs . I'm not sure about up there, but here they are always giving crazy deals on those! Nice trucks too. If you can get 0% intrest or a good incentive it may be worth buying new instead of used. I know used vehicles are usually a higher intrest rate and it may even out.


Dave


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

How about a 95 to 97 F-350 XLT, 5 speed, 7.3 Powerstroke crew cab, 4x4, SRW? Nice ones have been holding at $9K to $14K for the last few years. Joe Hall Ford in Lewiston has a really clean 96 for $18K. Worth every penny. Get a truck like that, take care of it, and when you want something different you won't lost too much money at resale.

Course that 07+ Chevy bodystyle is real nice. Chevy hit a homerun with that trucks styling.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Driven a truck for the last 25 years. I added an old 86 Dodge Van to my "fleet" in April and I don't know how I ever got along without one. When its time to trade again I'm going with a '05/06 van.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

SC sawdaddy said:


> Driven a truck for the last 25 years. I added an old 86 Dodge Van to my "fleet" in April and I don't know how I ever got along without one. When its time to trade again I'm going with a '05/06 van.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Most guys around here in your situation are driving an extra cab shortbed 4X4 with a ladder rack and or a cap to keep things dry. What make is up to you but i can say GM has the better gas milage. Usually if these guys head out on their own you will see them towing a small trailer behind the same truck.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

HusqyPro said:


> How about a 95 to 97 F-350 XLT, 5 speed, 7.3 Powerstroke crew cab, 4x4, SRW? Nice ones have been holding at $9K to $14K for the last few years. Joe Hall Ford in Lewiston has a really clean 96 for $18K. Worth every penny. Get a truck like that, take care of it, and when you want something different you won't lost too much money at resale.
> 
> Course that 07+ Chevy bodystyle is real nice. Chevy hit a homerun with that trucks styling.



You've probably got one you would unload_ real _cheap, dontchya bob? :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like you want a 2009 f150 screw with the 5.5ft bed and rear flat load floor. Can pick up some really good deals on XL's, STXand XLT's and they are the best half ton on the market. I seen people get them for as little as 15k also. But it all comes down to budget.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...I have been thinking about this post during some down time....it sounds to me like all you really need is a Ranger, S10 or the sort. Get an extended cab, 6 foot bed, 4x4 with the V6. Two 48" side boxes with some half assed organization can hold alot. Put an over the cab rack with 48" between the side rails on and you would be be suprized at what you can carry. 

I have carried 12' boards of rock on mine....a 4 and a half foot by ten foot coffer for a dining room....a reception desk....hundreds of 20 awg 10 foot studs....if you are getting by with a car right now, a "mini" truck will sure do the trick. I got my rack off CL for $100, my side boxes for $140 a pair off CL. You can get a decent 4x4 ranger on there for $3000-$4000....For under five thousand dollars you can have a good work truck....I have 200,000 miles on mine and she is still going strong. 

This is how much truck sits now... Prob getting it lettered in a few weeks....but I first want to fix the dents below the lower body line.









I used it to carry everything you see installed in this office. The desk was brought over when it was raining to boot...still got it there dry...wrapped the parts in plastic. The 4x8 cherry panels where carried on top the rack. I did the panels and most of the trim in the morning one day, and the desk intall another. It took two trips. 









When I had the crossover box in there as well things got a little crazy when I needed to carry the table saw and 12" slider.... but I took that out and it solved the problem.









This is it carrying the coffer...used some scrap dia lumber to make a cradel to hold it....it is also before i had side boxes.









I use my truck everyday to run my business...so if you are a right hand man that only has to sometimes go get things from home depot and currently drive a car then it should be plenty over kill for you. Save the money, use it to buy something fun...


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice, you have a really good set up and it seems to work well for you. the thing is i really want to go full size with 4 doors so that i can keep all power tools, plumbing kit, electrical kit, tool box, etc... in the truck, i also want to keep the bed empty with no cap or cover...i hate crawling in there. im leaning towards an 06 4.6L f150 super crew 60 000k they are like 18-20 grand canadian. I just dont want to loose a ton of money...


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

What part of Ontario are you at?

I always get concerned when doling out money for a truck with no warranty, especially in the 20k range. Have yu thought about maybe getting into a lease - what I am getting at here is taking over a lease that someone else has. Take a look on http://www.leasebusters.ca

The reason I suggest this is there are a ton of trucks that people lease that they need to get out of. If you went with a 08 with a low rate with about 2 years left on the lease you can save big time compared to buying used at bank rate. Then you can either buyitout or look for another takeover.

I had seen a 2008 Dodge 2500 4x4 loaded with diesel that leased out for 790 a month - the woman had put 8 grand down at signing and needed out quick. I was going to contact her but the truck was gone in less than 24 hours - normally that truck is in the 1k to 1100 a month.

Most trucks that you describe go for 450 to 550 a month all in/ with warranty


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Check out the Mitsubishi Raider, there's crazy deals on those right now. Slow sales, Mitsu is pulling the plug. It's a badge engineered Dodge Dakota.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm thinking a Ford Ranger, Dodge 1500, Chevy 1500, F150 is perfect for this new kid.


----------



## joeslob (Jul 10, 2008)

there are really good deals on chev/gmc work truck packages. $8500 off msrp or something like that. A local dealer had a bunch of '09 reg. cab 2wd for $14,500 cdn.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

You general construction guys get all the cool toys for your trucks that landscapers don't. :sad:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I think what TBFGhost has would suit you fine, side boxes and a ladder rack.

The ability to carry 16' lumber on the rack and 4X8 in the bed make you more valuable to your boss; that extra cab is best for babies (?).

My first work truck (age 25) was a rusty Nissan with a cross box and ladder rack. Cheap dependable money maker. Don't let your ego get in the way.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get a 1500 Suburban or Yukon XL.

You can get a lot of crap inside one of those.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Ribs for Lunch,

If you _are_ going to spend serious money on a full size truck, forget a half ton; once it's full of tools you have no payload.

Just my $.02, coming from a guy who drove only half ton pick ups until buying a one ton van this spring.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

davitk said:


> Hey Ribs for Lunch,
> 
> If you _are_ going to spend serious money on a full size truck, forget a half ton; once it's full of tools you have no payload.
> 
> Just my $.02, coming from a guy who drove only half ton pick ups until buying a one ton van this spring.


 
Yup, thats why I got a 3/4 ton 'Burban, plus driving a big block is fun!!


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

BHR said:


> What part of Ontario are you at?
> 
> I always get concerned when doling out money for a truck with no warranty, especially in the 20k range. Have yu thought about maybe getting into a lease - what I am getting at here is taking over a lease that someone else has. Take a look on http://www.leasebusters.ca
> 
> ...




I'm in the Mississauga area, i knew about lease busters just hadent thought of them. as of right now i dont drive far to get to our sites but who knows if it will always be like that...i know the extra k's are a killer and thats why people are trying to get out of their lease alot of the time. i'll check it out though. would be nice to drive an almost new truck around every couple years :clap:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't mean to rain on the lease parade, it is a good option for some people (who those people are as of yet I have not discovered).

A good friend of mine, a contractor, leased a Tundra five years ago, went out and spent 1500.00 on fiberglass cap, went out and got divorced, drove it 25K more than he anticipated (home base was further away), turned it in at the end of the lease and had to pay extra mileage and put new tires on it, then went and dug up (he hadn't sold it - smart move) his old 1995 Chevy and put it back into service and is driving that today.

It would really really suck to make payments for three or four years on a nice truck only to have to give it back and then have nothing. Just IMO.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep lease hires aint really what they used to be. They used to be a great deal but they soon realised they could make a lot more money on these. 

Also i dont know what you have to carry but they do HD version of half tons that i think have payloads around the 2000lb amount. Thats more than enough for most contractors.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Geez kid--Why do you want to bury yourself in payments and expensive insurance?

There are some great deals on slightly older used trucks. If you are friends with a mechanic you should be able to pick up a truck that needs some help for a fair price,fix it and own it outright for about four of your new car payments.

The van I'm driving now was 8 years old,fleet maintained,,nice body and 80.000 mi.

Bad rear end. Two days at the mechanic,fixed rear end,added new springs,a little steering work,brakes and tires. All cash about $2400 total.

dependable-looks good from the curb-makes me money. I think payments would have sunk my boat this last year.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

one of my trucks is a diesel suburban, old body style 99. the suburban's are great for loading stuff into and hauling, but if you have a lot of tools it get's difficult getting to things without organization. 

IMO, the extra cab small p/u w/ racks is great for where you are at life. grow in the field, get more experience, jobs, pay and then move up to a 150 or 250 chassis. no need for the 250 (or 350) chassis unless you'll be towing/carrying heavy stuff.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

It is my firm opinion that many people drive the trucks then do because they just look big and tough. I see alot of guys my age run out and buy a truck, deck it out and have 400-600 month payment....that is just that much more money they need to make to cover their operating costs. Do I want one? Hell yeah, there are nice trucks out there, but the Ranger keeps my OH low and I just can't find a reason to replace it...and I have carryed 1340 lbs of junk in it before....


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Let's assume here that the kiddo is financing this truck he is looking for - said around 20k for it with miles. Bank rate here is between 7 and 11% depending on credit worthyness. So he puts down some dough and finances the rest for...3 years..trucks nearly cost him 30k all said and done. Truck value after another three years??...6k. If a trans pops in that time...cost is almost 3k...if the engine has major woes...say 5500 $$ - all what if's but does happen and often. I know of one guy who had an o5 GMC with diesel and his trans popped...cost him 7k for the repair

Go to a lease takeover...if the person unloading got 1.9% finance and 80k mileage for 4 years paying less than 500 a month all in and has 1 to 2 years remaining with full 100% warranty I surely do think that it is a more sound deal to start. I wouldn't think of buying it at the end due to the dealers high residual value that the truck would never be worth.

Now adays new leases SUCK! Even buying new Sucks - high APR's so the cost is out-there. Totally unresonable but there are a few that have the low deals that need out. 

I just meant it as another way for him to look at what he wants or needs.

OH - one other thing. I do not think buying a short box is a grand idea - I had one and it is not a good thing when you are in the trades. Short boxes are dime a dozen since that's all that dealers seem to sell and the market is flooded with them.

Look for a long box 4x4 - you should be looking at long term value and resale-ability if you are to buy.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't buy a truck, steal one. It's lots more sexier to the babes to be a dangerrous man.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My first newer truck was bought on my 21st birthday, a 99 F150. Had the truck for a year and then realized I bought a kids truck and needed something bigger something more powerfull. Went from a 40K mile 99 F150 to a 42K mile 99 F250 powerstroke. Still have the truck and it gets driven a few times a week for work still, 274K miles. Still have home owners comment on how nice it looks from time to time. 

My brother bought a brand new 06 F150 Screw. He payed cash for it than dropped another $20K into it, it's a nice truck. The biggest drawback for him who also owns a roofing business is how small the box is and the fact that it's too small to tow a dump trailer.

My favorite work truck has to be the 99 F350 dually. With it's 8ft box, crew cab, 4x4, and dually rear end it's perhaps the perfect roofing rig. Put a top on it last Winter and it made it even bigger.

Suberbans are nice. Bought an 00 Excursion Limited 4x4 diesel in 03 and it's been a great vehicle. 17-19 mpg and it can easily tow the dump trailers.

If you are in the market for a half ton I would look closely at fuel mileage. More than likely if you spend a little more and buy a newer pick up you will get better fuel mileage which will save you money in the long run. My Uncle had a 07 1500 Chevy and it was a nice truck and he got 17-19 mpg out of it.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Dont forget....he lives in the socialist republic of ontario. Hes got saftey checks, emissions, and whatever else. My bro in law lives there and paid 5000 for a ford tempo cuz it passed emissions. They go for 100 around here. 

If you can buy a 5000 truck go with that instead. In these times it is very unwise for a contractor to be taking on anymore debt than he already has. (especially when all of our newly printed dough hits the market and inflates everything again).


----------

